# Current Projects - October 2014



## featherbottoms

So..... I took the silk and wool warp off the larger rigid heddle loom (Kas, as soon as I get a box I'll get back to you about it) and decided to try to put it on the Glimakra. I have it on but when I was rethreading it I got a bunch of threads crossed. It's a 10" wide warp on a 10 dent reed. Probably on Saturday I'm going to divide the warp threads into 1 inch sections and pull them out their full length and then rethread. If this works I hope I can get the tension correct on the woven section. My last resort on this will be to unweave about 18" of lace weight yarn and start the weaving over. 

No pictures. Sorry.

In the meantime, I wove a small 24" long x 18" wide piece using P&C cotton warp and some rambouillet roving I had as the weft. It didn't turn out like I expected.

No pictures. Not sorry .

Our weaving guild meets tomorrow. I am taking the green and maroon shawl from last month, that I finished a couple weeks ago, to see if my weaving instructor might have some ideas on how to make it look better. I like the yarn and the width/length but it just doesn't grab me as it is. I'm not sure what it needs.

Maybe pictures after I talk to her.

How about ya'll?


----------



## kkbinco

Came across white cotton boucle yarn. Thought I'd pair it with some 8/2 red for some gingham style dish cloths.


----------



## hotzcatz

Should be a pretty combo, kkbinco! 

Don't really have any current WIPs. Waiting to move into the new house, so no new big projects until we get shifted, no doubt. Build bunny hutches for the angoras, I guess, does that count as a fiber project?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Love all the weaving projects!

Started a 2nd sock. This will drive folks nuts that like their socks to match up ...


----------



## hercsmama

OOOOOoooooo! Love the yarn, and the pattern Cyndi!!
Have you shared the pattern and I missed it?
Did you spin the yarn, or can you share the source?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

The pattern is Meadowlands

I'm using Knit Picks Chroma Fingering in the Luau colorway. I'm not liking the yarn. Maybe it is just this lot but I've already run into a break (as if the yarn was cut). The yarn itself is (imo) thicker than a fingering, a very loose single ply with plenty of thinner & thicker spots and even a couple of large slubs.


----------



## hercsmama

Thanks for the share!
I may rethink the yarn, based on your review.

BTW, totally not a fiber question, but, I have just finished a batch of soap. I make Hot Processed when I do mine, which isn't very often :ashamed:.

I've never done cold processed, which do you feel makes a harder bar?

The batch I just did is for dd for Christmas, she has a thing for my Vanilla Sugar Jasmine, so every year I make her a 6 pound batch, it's what fits in my Crock Pot.
She's so cute, it's the only soap she'll use. I love that kid.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm




----------



## Pearl B

MullersLaneFarm said:


> The pattern is Meadowlands
> 
> I'm using Knit Picks Chroma Fingering in the Luau colorway. I'm not liking the yarn. Maybe it is just this lot but I've already run into a break (as if the yarn was cut). The yarn itself is (imo) thicker than a fingering, a very loose single ply with plenty of thinner & thicker spots and even a couple of large slubs.


That seems common for the chroma I've used too.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Debi, it depends on oils used & amount of liquid in your lye solution.

I make CP with a discounted liquid. Since I use only milk for my liquid, my lye solution is 34% lye & 66% milk. 
If you use water, you can increase the lye ratio. I always wrap my soaps with wool blankets so they gel real good. 
I prefer CP over HP because I can use less liquid in the CP lye solution which means the bars are harder faster. Also, I like mixing up the soap batch, putting it in the mold & forgetting about it for 18-24 hours instead of babysitting it in the crockpot.
Both CP & HP need cure time but the less liquid in the lye solution, the less cure time.


----------



## lexierowsell

Just ordered the cotton for my mother's Christmas present:

A 6-set of handwoven placemats! 

Would like to make some kitchen towels, but don't have any in my project books. To google I go!


----------



## Kasota

So what is it with the yarn on cones. I've seen those on Ebay. Is it just for weaving? Or is it for knitting machines? Can you knit with it? Or?? 

I am frantically trying to get to making things for the craft fair. I think I am going to have less than I would like but oh well. It will be what it will be.


----------



## Marchwind

Kasota, yes to all of the above.


----------



## Osiris

Well, the first patch of Krokbragd is taking shape. This is unlike regular weaving because the pattern is created by the order of the colors. You use 3 shuttles in the weave and 3 picks get compressed into one line of weft. (something you could never see on a draft) It's a thick cloth - but thinner than a potholder. The technique is Scandinavian. Traditionally it was used to make coverlets. I'm using a 8 epi sett. 60 warp threads: 56 structure, 4 f/s. 
I've seen recommendations of 5, 6 and even 10 sett. Perhaps on a wider sett it would not be as stiff. 4 ply wool yarn for weft. 16/2 mercerized cotton for warp. Next time I'm gonna try Churro warp. Got a bunch of colors wound for bobbins. It's a neat structure. I really don't know what the heck I'm doing yet. Several boo-boos you can see in it already. But it's a fun time. I have a 6 yard warp on this puppy so I should come out with at least a few mug rugs! 

3 shafts
threading 3-2-1-2-3-2-1-2 
doubled f/s (could use single)
Treadling: 1-2, 2-3, 1-3
Tromp 1 2 3 continuously.
3 shuttles


----------



## Pearl B

That's gorgeous Osiris!!


----------



## Miz Mary

love it Osiris ...your so talented !!!


----------



## Marchwind

Osiris this will be fun to watch.


----------



## Osiris

Thanks ladies. It's not talent, it's about 900 MB of searching and downloading and reading and searching again. I've got info on lots of different stuff but have only tried a few so far. Only been at this weavin' stuff since April. 

There isn't much info on this technique, but enough to get the gist of it. If you google 'krokbragd' and go to images, you'll see some *really beautiful* items. Way beyond my ability right now. There's a variation of this called 'Flessberplegg' which is a rosepath threading. And you can use 4 shafts too. It produces a lot more intricate designs. I just wanted to try the original 3 shaft technique to get my feet wet. 

Like I said, I have no idea what I'm doing but something is happening and it's cool. Just gonna play with colors and see what happens. You have to keep the shuttles in order as you throw them. It's adding different colors that make the changes. ie, Color: AAB for 10 sets of picks, then, ABA, then ABB, then BBA, etc. I'm still new at it. But from what I've read there comes an "ah-hah" moment. ....still waiting on that! But it's fun and it's an easy, wide warp, and if all works out, it's mug rugs for holiday gifts!.


----------



## Forerunner

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Love all the weaving projects!
> 
> Started a 2nd sock. This will drive folks nuts that like their socks to match up ...


That's not a sock...... It's a lacey foot shawl.

:indif:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

My daughter-in-law received the "Katniss Everdeen Hunter Cowl" that I knit for her and took this selfie. She promises better pictures soon- since this will be her Hallowe'en costume! 

She said "YOU NAILED IT!" - and that's praise enough to keep me knitting for ages! 

This was done on those huge US Size 35 needles and US #17 and #11. In places, you had to take the stitch knit on an 11 and knit INTO it with a size 35!!!!  :shocked:

That was crazy. Cabin Fever said every time he looked over and saw me knitting with those #35s he thought I was knitting something for Paul Bunyan! 

(this pattern has you knit three HUGE bands of fat i cord and then stitch it all together - lots of wonky seaming- but the results are exactly what the costume called for. Used Lion Brand Wool-Ease Thick and Quick Tweed)


----------



## lexierowsell

Spinning a braid I bought at HCW, merino/tussah silk/angora/camel/royal baby alpaca blend. 










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









I'm loving this blend so much now that I'm relaxing a little more, and switched to a bigger whorl. 

Still getting too much twist, any advice? I'm pre-drafting, treadling as slowly as I can while still keeping the wheel going...


----------



## Pearl B

I think it looks pretty darn good!!! That sounds like a scrumptious blend too.
If you unwind it onto a kniddy knoddy that will help take some of the over spun away


----------



## hercsmama

It looks great!
If you decide to ply it, it will also take some of the twist out.
WIHH, that cowl is awesome!


----------



## Forerunner

35s, even.

:grin:

Proud o' yuh.









Wind in Her Hair said:


> My daughter-in-law received the "Katniss Everdeen Hunter Cowl" that I knit for her and took this selfie. She promises better pictures soon- since this will be her Hallowe'en costume!
> 
> She said "YOU NAILED IT!" - and that's praise enough to keep me knitting for ages!
> 
> This was done on those huge US Size 35 needles and US #17 and #11. In places, you had to take the stitch knit on an 11 and knit INTO it with a size 35!!!!  :shocked:
> 
> That was crazy. Cabin Fever said every time he looked over and saw me knitting with those #35s he thought I was knitting something for Paul Bunyan!
> 
> (this pattern has you knit three HUGE bands of fat i cord and then stitch it all together - lots of wonky seaming- but the results are exactly what the costume called for. Used Lion Brand Wool-Ease Thick and Quick Tweed)


----------



## kandmcockrell

I have everything except one fin and the eyes done on my nephews fish hat. Will take pictures when i get home if i can remember.


----------



## Marchwind

I love that WIHH, you did a great job and it looks fantastic on her.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

she loves it so much she just asked me to each her to knit! :clap: :bouncy: :clap: :nanner:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Well, I jumped into a pair of duffers for Philip tonight! Lamb's Pride Bulky in blue, size 11 needles. (That big enough for you Forerunner?) I was confused as heck until I figured out that you start at the bottom. Is there a reason I can't do something like the cast-on for toe - up socks to start these? Then I wouldn't have a seam. 
I'm only four rows in so completely okay with frogging and starting over.


----------



## Forerunner

11s ?

I started out on 10.5s......

Did some phenomenal work on 15s, using only 3 strands, the other day.
May have to expound upon that.....


----------



## kandmcockrell

Here is the fish hat! It will be a bit big on him now, but may actually fit for two winters.



Now i need to do another for my little one, one for a friend and a hat for my older daughter.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

LOVE the fish hat! We had group up here that did those as a KAL!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I am gonna frog. It came to me in my dreams last night.


----------



## Forerunner

You dream about such things........too ?!













We must be related.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

We must be...

Except I do get excited about thin lacy knitting too.


----------



## featherbottoms

Lexie, that is beautiful yarn - but I'm also partial to gray and gray blends.

Cydi, those look way to pretty to wear.

WIHH, you make such nice things. I am envious of those on the receiving end of your lovelies. 

KandM - a fish hat. It's just adorable cute.

Oiris, how are you progressing on the Krokbrag?

kkbinco, did you start on the gingham dish cloths?

I don't have anything going on right now with weaving itself. This next week I'm going to move everything and paint the floor in my weaving studio and then start working again. Finishing the sheetrock and putting down the real floor is going to wait until next year.


----------



## Forerunner

SvenskaFlicka said:


> We must be...
> 
> Except I do get excited about thin lacy knitting too.


One of us must be the black sheep of the family........

......which reminds me...... That super chunky, huge lapel belted wrap in my late evening, mohair mitten knitting therapy pic was the direct result of that awesome, super low price per skein Lamb's Pride seconds in Onyx order you filled for me some time ago.



It is the yummiest sweater for a deliciously chilly evening.


----------



## Osiris

Progress on the Krokbragd: I originally posted the beginnings of a small 7 inch warp for mug rugs in Krokbgragd. (Scandinavian boundweave) It was a thrill to see the patterns taking shape. But shortly into it, I decided it was best if I was able to document, for my future reference, 'how' these patterns are created and also to be able to re-creat them on demand. 

There is no treadling changes involved, only changes in the *order* of the 3 shuttles and 2 colors you use. I haven't tried using 3 colors yet because I wanted to get a handle on two first and the variations created by alternating color and order. My _right-brain_ isn't too keen on being methodical but I managed to rope it into some logic and got 6 of these variations and photos onto a document with the technique describing them alongside. I think it'll help me as I move down the warp. 

This is an amazingly simple technique and without math I suspect the possibilities are like maybe 27 different variations. So far I've messed with 6 of them. The frustrating part is there is no bible on this. Nothing that tells you how to create the patterns. You start throwing shuttles and marvel at the results. Try to duplicate that!! Well, I'm trying, and I think these will make very nice mug rugs too. Outside of being a real cool weave, this is a lot of fun as long as you keep track of what you're doing.
The grey and black was just a haphazard bunch of changes. The red and black, I started to count picks and tried to create a balanced pattern. The gold and black is the same and will be mirrored on the other end. I think I'm gettin' it!

Amazing them Scandi's!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Awesome!

Now that I have my floor loom, I want to make some krogdbrad. I may have to pester you for some of your notes.


----------



## Osiris

Be glad to help out Svenska. PM me or email me. This is unlike other weaving for me. (Not that I've done much) It's loom controlled weaving. Never done that before. I love what happens to the selvedges. As you progress, they wrap around one another creating a very strong and tight band along the sides. I've got a double floater on each side. Probably could've used only one but wanted to be safe. Keep y'all posted. 

FYI: WARP in Danish is "KETT"....WEFT is "SCHUSS"
Kett & Schuss
Puss & Boots
BUDUM......KSHHHhhhhhh! :hysterical: Sorry could' t resist


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Gonna ask this question here since all may benefit:
What have you found works the best for warp and weft for krogdbrad?


----------



## Osiris

Svenska this is the FIRST time I have ever done it. What 'works best' isn't something I can really answer. (I've only been at this weavin' stuff for 6 months)
I'm using a mercerized cotton natural. Bout a 12 ( I think - it's not marked) for warp. Something I picked up at Hobby Lobby. I just wanted something STRONG. If you have trouble breaking by hand, it's probably good. ;-) Next time I won't use mercerized because it's slippery. But it is strong and that's what I wanted. 

For weft they do recommend 3 or 4 ply wool. I think mine are 8/4 wool. It's a fat weft, and that's the idea. You want the weft to COVER the warp. That's why it's called a weft based structure. 

Bottom line, fat weft and thinner, but strong warp. You need the strength for the heavy beating. Definitely not a balanced weave. 

If I do this again, on say, a rug, I'm using a Churro wool warp. Just got a cone!! :nanner:Great stuff, used for the Navajo rug weaving. 

The other recommendation I've read is a wide sett in the warp. I've seen 5, 6, 8 and even 10 and 12 sett. I'm using a 8 now, but a wider sett would probably help more for the weft covering the warp.

Here is a website I found which explains it very well as well as having some sort of free program you can request to be able to view a pattern before trying it out. 
http://yarninmypocket.typepad.com/yarn_in_my_pocket/krokbragd/

I emailed her, but so far no response. I 'think' it's something to do with a Power Point document. Not sure


----------



## lexierowsell

Warping for my mother's Christmas present; a set of placemats! 

Had my first warping disaster last night. Hours into the process, my warping peg slipped from its clamp, and dropped 16" wide, 4yd long warp into a devastating tangle. Luckily, I always over prepare, and ordered about double the materials I need, because I had to cut and toss the mess.


----------



## lexierowsell

And now I may have my second warping disaster.

I, for some absolutely unknown reason, "direct warped" my stupid rigid heddle loom backwards. 

(By backwards I mean that instead of having my rough knots and extra warp on the side nearest me, they are on the other side.)

I had thought that, hmm, ok, maybe I can just wind it up like normal, attach the top, then rewind it around... Sadly my brain is not figuring it out well. 

Please tell me I can somehow save this? 

HELLLLLLPPPP!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I would just finish warping it then wind it onto the correct "beam".


----------



## featherbottoms

Kelsey is right. Just finish what you are doing, and then wind it on. Then retie it to the correct beam and wind it on again. Then you may have to pull everything back through the reed, unwind it and rewind it with your paper, or whatever you use, to get the correct tension, because you won't be able to tension it properly winding it on this way.

I have done this several times, once with my weaving instructor right beside me. Of course, we were talking and neither of us noticed it at first. You'd think I'd know better by now but I still check before I get more than a couple ends threaded to make sure I'm doing it the right way.


----------



## lambs.are.cute

Hey fr I found the size 00 needles I was looking for...... They are so cute. You should try them. 

My current project is a wedding ring shawl. The pattern is for a 6x6 foot shawl and I think I am going to leave it that size. It wants yarn that is 17,000 yards per lb. :shocked: which I am working on spinnig. A couple more days of work and then I'll know if i got it right.


----------



## lexierowsell

Fb, Kelsey- my wonderful, brilliant, rocket scientist dh walked in while I was trying to figure it out. I was untying the apron dowels and trying to figure out how I was going to complete a radius of 12ft under tension. He said "turn the loom around." 

Duh. 

Lol. We untied both apron rods, lifted the threaded heddle, and turned the loom body around. Wound it up, and all is well.

Wish I had checked back here first. 

<3 you all for your expedient help and reassurance.


----------



## featherbottoms

What a perfect idea! I'm glad it worked.


----------



## Pearl B

That's Brilliant!! Glad it worked out.


----------



## Forerunner

lambs.are.cute said:


> Hey fr I found the size 00 needles I was looking for...... They are so cute. You should try them.


I do love Chinese food.......


----------



## Marchwind

Lexirowsell glad you got that all worked out.

LAC I will be eagerly watching your progress, please post pictures of your spinning and knitting.

FR if you are eating with chopsticks that small you would starve to death.


----------



## Forerunner

Naw.

I just stab the sushi and Rangoon chicken chunks with the sharp end and call it a success.


----------



## Osiris

Wow! I don't have a RH loom, but I LOVE the solution. What an easy fix! ^5 to DH!
Warped wrong or not, the colors are beautiful! Looking forward to seeing the project in progress!


----------



## Forerunner

I don't understand what warping, wefting and Nordic jibberish have to
do with Oriental cuisine.

:indif:


----------



## Forerunner

I don't understand what warping, wefting and Nordic jibberish have to
do with Oriental cuisine.

:indif:


----------



## Forerunner

Oh, I see how it is. Stupid IPhones.

I still don't understand what warping, wefting and Nordic jibberish have to do with Oriental cuisine.

:indif:


----------



## hotzcatz

Maybe Oriental cuisine is an antidote for excessive warping? Either that or you need chop sticks to get the weft tight? Just add a lot of sake, that will fix it!

We just got a small loom at a yard sale this weekend, I'm about ready to open the box and see what it is. It came as an "accessory" to a 1965 Ashford Traditional spinning wheel, so I didn't really look inside the box. Pretty soon I can get all warped, too! Woot! I'll go read some of the weaving posts carefully and see how tangled up I can get. 

Great advice on the Oriental cuisine, FR. If it gets real crazy, I'll make a stir fry. That will improve things and add more fiber on the inside as well as the outside.


----------



## Forerunner

Now see, Hotcatz ? We think alike.


----------



## kkbinco

My little project is finally under way.

Decided to try F2B warping, if I ever mention I'm going to try this again give me a dope slap please. Ugh! Tangle management is insane. Also, since I'm using a 24 sett with a 12 DPI reed I've have two ends per dent. Usually not a problem but with F2B the pair of ends in a dent have the nasty habit of plying from the bundle, through the reed, and up to the heddles - not good!

Snapped four ends winding on the warp and those poor heddles have been sorely abused. *sigh*

Another first I'm contending with is using a boat shuttle. I need a lot more practice as the darn thing keeps diving through the warp. Argh!

Anyways, things are underway.


----------



## Osiris

Sure looks nice tho. Something strangely satisfying about orderly thread! you using a boucle yarn? I haven't tried F2B yet. Some say it can cause more abrasions on the yarn from going thru the heddles twice. No personal experience. 
kkbinco! Ever tried the two stick tie-on method? I love it. For projects where you're going to make more than one it's a great aid. I'll never go back to knots again!


----------



## Miz Mary

kkbinco, I dont know what F2B is, but your weaving looks really nice !! I'm still trying to understand the sett , and what it means .....


----------



## Osiris

Here you go MM! A glossary of weaving terms. 

http://www.homespunhaven.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=70&Itemid=129


----------



## kkbinco

Miz Mary: F2B stand for Front-To-Back warping of your loom. You start with an end at the cloth/front beam, slay it through the reed, thread through a heddle, then attach to to the back warp stick. B2F, Back-To-Front, starts at the back stick then to the heddle then through reed to attach to the front warp stick. Hang in there, you'll get it - I'm only a month or two ahead of you!

Osiris: The white yarn is indeed boucle, red normal. It's making for a nice 3D cloth I was hoping for. Unfortunately I didn't account for the difference in yarn weights so trying for the balanced weave I wanted is proving a challenge.









I'm not sure what you mean by using a two-stick tie on. In B2F I'll slip a warp stick in the loops behind the raddle then tie it in a few places to the back warp stick.


----------



## Pearl B

Kkbinco is your loom a Louet David?

I've been looking at floor looms and unless I find a good used I'm thinking of getting the David when I can get the funds together.

I ask because it looks like your heddle are string. If they are, how do you like them?

Tia!


----------



## kkbinco

I'm using an Ashford 8 frame table loom. It uses Texsolv (read nylon) heddles. So far I haven't had any trouble with them. They're fairly easy to move around, and when pushed to the side take up minimal room.

This is the only nonridged loom I've played with so I don't know how they compare to other types of heddles.


Though a floor loom isn't in the cards for a while I too have been window shopping just to see what's out there. What do you like in the David?



Pearl B said:


> Kkbinco is your loom a Louet David?
> 
> I've been looking at floor looms and unless I find a good used I'm thinking of getting the David when I can get the funds together.
> 
> I ask because it looks like your heddle are string. If they are, how do you like them?
> 
> Tia!


----------



## Osiris

Beautiful red & white checkers! Looks very soft! Is that for a scarf of for towels? It'll look great for either!

Here's that 2-stick technique I spoke about. Very interesting alternative to knots. 
http://peggyosterkamp.com/2014/05/favorite-weaving-technique/


----------



## Pearl B

kkbinco said:


> I'm using an Ashford 8 frame table loom. It uses Texsolv (read nylon) heddles. So far I haven't had any trouble with them. They're fairly easy to move around, and when pushed to the side take up minimal room.
> 
> This is the only nonridged loom I've played with so I don't know how they compare to other types of heddles.
> 
> 
> Though a floor loom isn't in the cards for a while I too have been window shopping just to see what's out there. What do you like in the David?


Mostly the price. I watch a lot of YouTube vids and the David was the quietest of the bunch due to the string heddles. The lady in the vid said she bought the loom because of that, and that they really weren't that hard to work with. I thought they might be a mess. Plus I think it folds up for storage easier than most.
I can see some other advantages to string heddles. Quite, easy to replace. I imagine a metal heddle would be expensive if one had to replace.

I toy with the idea of diy, and the string heddles would make that much easier too!


----------



## Miz Mary

WAY cool weaving !!!! I have some Fishermans wool , 2 colors.... aiming for a small blanket to throw over my legs .... now to decide on a dern pattern ....


----------



## gone-a-milkin

I finished a pair of leftover yarn socks today.








Then I cast on the toes for another pair. 
See my mess. 








The rainbow ones are superwash and the next pair will not be. 
I am waiting for wool in the mail and planning a binge of slipper knitting for winter.


----------



## Marchwind

I like your checks that will be great when it is finished.

GAM I love your socks, so cheery!


----------



## Kasota

Oh, I love those socks!!!!! 

Who could ever be blue while wearing such socks!?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

gone-a-milkin said:


> I am waiting for wool in the mail and planning a binge of slipper knitting for winter.



What a coincidence. I just finished my first pair of duffers yesterday and am planning many more! Yay slippers! :bouncy:

But first I need to finish two pairs of socks.


----------



## Marchwind

All you slipper knitters I have a question. I love the Duffer pattern, I made them for everyone for Christmas one year. I a am disappointed that they feel so thin, even when fulled. I would love to find a pattern for really thick, heavy slippers, preferably fulled. Does anyone know of one? GAM that pattern you use confuses :teehee: me as many times as I have read it over. Are you still using that one or have you found a better one?


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Marchwind, I happen to love that pattern! LOL
You may be overthinking it.
Its another case of needing to just trust the pattern and do what it says.
There is nothing terribly hard in it.
Also, the shrinking/fulling/ felt making aspect will hide a lot of knitting mistakes.
It is a great way to use up ugly handspun yarn
especially stuff spun from the coarser fleeces.


Its this one: http://www.journalgazette.net/article/20101010/BLOGS2601/101009668/-1/BLOGS26
I have done it numerous times and with many variations.
The ones I have on my feet right now are actually 2 pairs
one stitched inside the other. 
These ones have been around the block numerous times and now I darn slippers with superwash yarn. 

Here, let me take a couple pics. 
They are UGLY, but mohair outers and Shetland inside. 
I could have used a prettier color to lash the 2 pairs together, but I was being lazy.
The soles in them are 3 layers thick and they are a part of my feet in the winter.
It has taken 2 seasons to get them this grimy. ig:


----------



## Osiris

Lovin' the socks!

And those slippers are way cool!!! ^5 
If you could do those in say, black w/deerhide or suede soles I'd gladly buy a pair!


----------



## lexierowsell

Osiris said:


> If you could do those in say, black w/deerhide or suede soles I'd gladly buy a pair!


 x 2!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin

I learned all the skills to make these by myself from this very forum. 
I even posted the pattern for you.


----------



## Forerunner

Seems the bug is contagious.

Knit this one up for a nice lady out east.....she saw the fashion show pics and decided to have a younger friend model it for a quiet shoot. 
Funny thing.....the intended recipient requested that I tone down my signature T- neck....and now wishes she'd let me knit it huge, like a high end bulky oversized T-neck ought to be. :grin:


----------



## Forerunner

.......


----------



## Forerunner

........


----------



## BlueberryChick

Finally! I started these socks on vacation in July and just finished them. At last, I feel free to cast on another pair, probably plain vanilla this time.


----------



## Miz Mary

Thoes turned out beautiful BC !! Doesnt it feel good to finish a project ?!


----------



## BlueberryChick

Thanks, Miz Mary! And yes, it feels great to get a project finished.


----------



## Marchwind

FR beautiful! Those are my type of colors. Can I ask and will you tell us how much she paid you for that sweater?

BbC love those socks.


----------



## Woodpecker

I finally got a good start on the scarf for my nurse last night. I'm using my Lantern Moons, they feel more waxy than I remember. Still one of my favorite needles though.


----------



## Forerunner

Marchwind said:


> FR beautiful! Those are my type of colors. Can I ask and will you tell us how much she paid you for that sweater?









:run:






.


----------



## kkbinco

Woo-Hoo, a Right of Passage.

There I was at the loom, chugging along without a care in the world, when the loom fairies decided to test me - they broke a warp thread on me.  My first one!

Ah, but fear not for I had read about such things. Grabbed a pin from the sewing kit, a couple of fishing weights from the tackle box and length of matching warp yarn. Laid in the patch and back to beating in less than 10 minutes. :rock:

At the risk of hubris I self declare a promotion from novice to beginner weaver.


----------



## Pearl B

Congrats Kkbinco!

It's a good feeling to pass that kind of test!


----------



## Osiris

Ewww....kkbinco....Haven't been there yet, knock on wood (maple) but it's coming, one of these days....it's coming! There's always a little voice whispering to me to use nylon for warp!:gaptooth:

Blueberry, that's a great pattern!

FR, nice, nice nice sweater!


----------



## Marchwind

Well done on the weaving fix.

WP we need photos!!!! :happy:

FR no reason to run, a simple yes or no would work


----------



## Forerunner

It was a favor, of sorts.

At east it had a happy ending.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

This is what I've done so far today! I'm dyeing mohair for art yarn. And for sale. 
I'm also making cheese curds, mint chocolate chip cookies. 
I will probably also start Navajo plying the Polwarth I've been spinning for socks. I decided that Navajo plying will make each half have about the same stripping effect once I knit them. This is assuming that this yarn doesn't just fall apart when used as socks. I'm nervous about it. :teehee:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

FR- the sweater is incredibly delicious. &#9829;

GAM - those "leftover" socks might actually be my favorite socks of all time. They are gorgeous! I need to knit me a pair from my leftovers. 

Marchwind, the pattern I used for my fulled slippers (Summer Slippers) http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-slippers-felted-knit-for-women ended up being VERY thick - since I used two strands of yarn throughout - one yarn was Lamb's Pride worsted and the other was handspun single worsted. 
VERY cushy and thick. (Much much thicker than the "Duffers" pattern. ) The only thing I would caution is these slippers are designed for SUMMERTINE, so they are cut low and might not be appropriate for winter wear. 

I have known folks that knit an extra footbed pad and then put that inside their slipper. :shrug:

The mohair turned out brilliant, SvenskaFlicka and the Elephant Socks, BBC, are amazing. But I know what you mean, after knitting those, I bet you are ready for some "mindless knitting" for a while. 

I am knitting mittens, mittens, and more mittens. 8 grandchildren = 16 mittens.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Here's that yarn I Navajo plied yesterday! 
It's very energetic. I'm going to take a page from WIHH's book and wash it hot then thwack it against my shower wall. Maybe that will tame it down.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

That DOES look energetic! 

I'd wash it hot, then cold, then hot, then cold - THEN whack the stuffin' outa of it! Have fun and get rid of all of those pent up frustrations!


----------



## Kasota

I just love seeing what people have been working on! Love the socks and sweaters and weaving and yarn!

Here is my latest. This is my very first ever knitted hat. It think it turned out pretty good for a first effort.


----------



## Miz Mary

SvenskaFlicka said:


> This is what I've done so far today! I'm dyeing mohair for art yarn. And for sale.
> I'm also making cheese curds, mint chocolate chip cookies.
> I will probably also start Navajo plying the Polwarth I've been spinning for socks. I decided that Navajo plying will make each half have about the same stripping effect once I knit them. This is assuming that this yarn doesn't just fall apart when used as socks. I'm nervous about it. :teehee:


CHEESE CURDS ?!?!? YUM !! The fiber looks fantastic too !

Kasota, that hat .... LOVE it !!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

We had poutine for super tonight. It was very yummy!

I'm finishing my mitten tonight. Then I'll have a pair of Norwegian mittens!


----------



## BlueberryChick

I love Navajo plying, Kelsey, and your colors are looking great. Keep us posted on the "whacking the stuffin' out of it"!

Kasota, the hat is beautiful! The flower is a perfect finishing touch. Well done.

I have a sweater in progress. It's a top down, raglan sleeve cardigan. I'm getting near to finishing the body and then I pick up the sleeves. It will probably go to SAFF with me this weekend, although I don't know that I'll have much knitting time. This is an older picture of my progress. I've added quite a bit to the body of it since this was taken.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

the hat turned out just beautifully, Kasota! Those decreases on the top look great! :goodjob: 

(I fouled up my first couple of hats by "guessing" as to where I was - instead of using a stitch marker. ) There are certain things in knitting where you can "hide" and there are other instances where you cannot HIDE. Decreases at the top of a hat are among the ones where you CANNOT hide. 

Love the flower! Did you do that?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I'm behind on posts in this thread but wanted to post what I've been up to the last couple of days

The roving & single 










3-ply










Superwash merino. I'm pulling of mostly yellow & mostly orange & recarding them separately then making long stretches alternating colors


----------



## Miz Mary

O my WOW, Cyndi !! That is some SEWING thread in that first 3 ply !!! Stunning !!

Any plans for the candy corn colored yarn ?!?!


----------



## Kasota

Cyndi - what beautiful, beautiful spinning!


----------



## Marchwind

I'm not a real fan of orange colors but I really like the way that is spinning up. What are your plans for these yarns?


----------



## Forerunner

I think she plans to give it all to me. :shrug:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

lexierowsell said:


> Still getting too much twist, any advice? I'm pre-drafting, treadling as slowly as I can while still keeping the wheel going...


Increase the take up (more brake) so it goes onto the bobbin faster.



Wind in Her Hair said:


> My daughter-in-law received the "Katniss Everdeen Hunter Cowl" that I knit for her and took this selfie.


Gorgeous! Simply gorgeous



kandmcockrell said:


> Here is the fish hat! It will be a bit big on him now,


He'll be cuter than a bug in that!


kkbinco, loving that gingham!!

osiris, two stick tie-on?? Please review this with us. I have a faint memory of you explaining it before.

OH! Thanks for the web page on this!!! I've bookmarked it for later.

GAM, I just love making odd & end socks from leftover sock yarns. Those are so cheery!



BlueberryChick said:


> Finally! I started these socks on vacation in July


Elephant socks!! They'll be toasty warm



Kasota said:


> Here is my latest. This is my very first ever knitted hat. It think it turned out pretty good for a first effort.


It turned out Great!!! Love the flower embellishment


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Miz Mary said:


> Any plans for the candy corn colored yarn ?!?!


Socks?? Shawl?? Not sure yet. Have to wait on the yardage



Forerunner said:


> I think she plans to give it all to me. :shrug:


Just what would you do with such thin yarn??  It would get lost in the mohair. Besides, I happen to know that you have all the pieces and parts to get that Indian Head working so you can make your own.


----------



## Forerunner

Word has it, the Indian Head will pull my entire fleece in, and then swallow me whole, after!!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

There is always that ...

C'mon, ... you can't be askeered of a little spinning wheel? Besides, as the bobbin fills, the pull decreases. Just hang on to the fleece!

If you have it set up when I bring Bumble back, we'll give it a go.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I &#9829; oranges! Of course, she is planning on giving it to me!


----------



## Marchwind

FR WIHH have an Indian Head spinner and you don't see her running for the hills whining about it do you? Geeesh one would think you are afraid of what great things you could do with your own home grown wool. BTW, what are you doing with all the wool from your sheep? i certainly hope you aren't composing that too


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

hee hee- with an Indian Head Spinner you DO have to kind of dig yer heels in and screw yer Stetson down tight over yer ears when you first start out, but you will definitely get the hang of it! :grin: :cowboy:


----------



## Forerunner

Marchwind said:


> what are you doing with all the wool from your sheep? i certainly hope you aren't composting that too


:indif:

Why, if our roles were reversed, MW, I might have to wash your mouth out with soap !

I have LOTS of BIG garbage bags packed FULL of cleaned fleeces waiting for the economy to collapse and the apocalypse forces me to spin my own yarn.......


:grin:


----------



## Pearl B

I'm working on this. :sing:


----------



## Kasota

PearlB!!! Did you get an Elizabeth?? Oh, my heavens!

I love the orange color. I never used to be a big fan of orange but lately I find myself rather drawn to oranges and yellows. That yarn would be wasted on FR. He would ask if you sent him a big skein of dental floss. 

I have seen pictures of Indian Head Spinners that people made themselves and popped on an old treadle sewing machine. I think it would be nice to make a multi-purpose re-purposed treadle sewing machine thingy and have it set up to accept either that spinner or set up to run your carding machine.


----------



## Pearl B

Hi Kasota ,

Yes a very big one! :drum: Here's the wheel that goes with it. I'm actually going to have to have my neighbors help putting it on :hysterical:
Tis a limited edition one.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Oh, the special Elizabeth production wheel?


----------



## Kasota

I am so happy for you!!!  Now go drag your neighbor over! Quick! We need pictures of her all assembled! LOL!! 

Limited addition, too! Wooot!


----------



## Pearl B

Yes!!! The 30" :banana: :rock: :drum:


----------



## Pearl B

She was supposed to help me today but her husband got sick.
I'm trying to hold off doing it myself. I'm still supposed to just be using the walker. If the Dr knew what I've really been doing he would probably have a heart attack, lol.
I was looking at CPW's & I figured by the time I find one and likely the shipping, it's probably about even this way. 

I have been wanting a 30" wheel ever since I got the 24". Those big wheels can spin so nice!!!! 

I think it's cool they signed it too. I have a small mountain of roving I've been saving to spin on.


----------



## Miz Mary

WOW Pearl, I didnt even KNOW they made them !!! It's going to be so beautiful !!!


----------



## Pearl B

I didn't either. It was just by chance that I found out while I was cruising on Spunky Eclectic.
So it's just sheer luck that I found out, cause I wasn't looking for a new wheel.I got the single treadle, which I like best. I didn't know they were going to offer the double.
Once ordering was closed for the single, they had it for the double treadle.
Eta, as far as I know they only made 1 run for each in honor of their 75th year anniversary


----------



## lambs.are.cute

I just finished the hat and mits. It was fun to do the color work. Now on to my wedding ring shawl. I have to cast on over 2000 stitches!!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I frogged the thumb on my second Norwegian mitten tonight. It wasn't joined right and looked bad. 
Tomorrow I get to clean in the shop!


----------



## Forerunner

*ahem*

Yes, back to progress......

Lily's mittens.
Cast 20 stitches on a set of 16" #11s.....4 strands sportweight...2 wool, 2 mohair.


----------



## hercsmama

Loving that color FR!!!!
I got to spin on WIHHs Indian, it was a bit tricky, but I got it in the end. It really has a strong take up, you just hold on tight, and go with it!:gaptooth:


----------



## Forerunner

Lily asked for mittens. 

Then, as I was rummaging through the immediate signature Earthtones stash, she up and burst out with an enthusiastic, "I want blue mittens!" 



So I hauled out the blues, and her eyes lit up as she grabbed an aqua-ish skein, so...


----------



## kkbinco

Bleck! It's done. After all the trials, tribulations, and mistakes I have a dish and kitchen towels.

It's been ... interesting. :stars:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Kasota said:


> That yarn would be wasted on FR. He would ask if you sent him a big skein of dental floss.


Ah-yup



> I have seen pictures of Indian Head Spinners that people made themselves and popped on an old treadle sewing machine. I think it would be nice to make a multi-purpose re-purposed treadle sewing machine thingy and have it set up to accept either that spinner or set up to run your carding machine.


Ding ding ding ding. I happen to know that FR has the Indian head flyer & bobbin (from Frazzle) AND a working base of a treadle sewing machine (from me) ....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
(just tattling on you, FR) :catfight:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Pearl B said:


> I have been wanting a 30" wheel ever since I got the 24". Those big wheels can spin so nice!!!!
> 
> I think it's cool they signed it too. I have a small mountain of roving I've been saving to spin on.


WOW!! I went to check it out since I've been also looking for a 30"! What a price tag! Maybe once we get the farm paid off. It is beautiful!!!


kkbinco, they look great!!!

FR, I can picture Lily's eyes dancing while she watched you knit these for her.





(Kromski signs all their wheels with who made it and the date it was made. On my Sonata, I also had Roy Underhill (Woodwright Shop) sign under my mother-of-all whenn we met a few years ago.


----------



## 7thswan

Pearl B said:


> Yes!!! The 30" :banana: :rock: :drum:


Wow! I hadn't heard they did this. Good for you, getting one!


----------



## Miz Mary

kkbinco, thoes look fantastic !!!!


----------



## Marchwind

Happy new wheel day Pearl! That is a really awesome wheel. I sat at one at Beth Smith's shop when she still had it open. It's a very smooth spin. Is yours DT? I can't whait to see it finished.

LAC those mittens and that hat are absolutely adorable.


----------



## Pearl B

Hi Marchwind,

It's single treadle, I like those the best. The neighbor and I spent the morning trying to put the wheel on. One of the supports turned a bit in the process, so had to take it back off. 
I'm hoping later tonight or in the morning I will get her finished. It's hard to get the shaft through the wheel hub on that particular model, even my Lys agrees, lol. I've got bandages on all 4 fingers. Neighbor ripped her hand up too.
I'm really looking forward to spinning on her!


----------



## Pearl B

Ok. I realigned the wheel supports. I rubbed a good amount of wax on the crank again and pushed it through the wheel hub a few times. Then tried it again and it slipped right through this time :banana::banana:

All I got left to do is put on the conrad and slip the hub pin in place. 

I couldn't resist a quick photo though :grin: They included all 3 whorls :kiss:


----------



## Kasota

> Lily asked for mittens. Then, as I was rummaging through the immediate signature Earthtones stash, she up and burst out with an enthusiastic, "I want blue mittens!"


For some reason that brought a very big smile to my face.  

kkbinco, congratulations!! I think they look wonderful! 

I can't wait to see pictures of FR fancy spinner once he gets it all put together. What's taking you so long? Surely it can't be photo shoots and knitting blue mittens...

Oh, PearlB your new wheel is just gorgeous!!! I am so, so happy for you!


----------



## Forerunner

Kasota said:


> I can't wait to see pictures of FR fancy spinner once he gets it all put together. What's taking you so long? Surely it can't be photo shoots and knitting blue mittens...


No.

It's all about the ragged edge.

Knitting takes the edge off....... balms the wounds like no other.

Everything else is duty.

Knitting is the calm.....the relief.

That's all I know about that. :shrug:


----------



## Kasota

FR, well said. And totally true.


----------



## Osiris

The continuing saga of Krokbragd! As promised a couple more mug rugs. The grey one was an experiment in those zig-zags. That's done by alternating the two colors blk-gry-blk-gry - as opposed to the normal 2 picks of one color and one of the other. The wine color patterns were done by just 'messing' with the treadling. (not supposed to do that) Cool patterns but undocumented. :grump: Today I made time and finished one using the traditional 123 treadling and 2/1 color scheme. I just wanted to do a color transition from light to dark and back again. It kind of worked out. I stuck to subtle colors instead of the recommended bright contrasting colors. An awful lotta warp still left on this loom. Hotpads??? Those Swede's got it goin on! 

I'll probably do a few more in this traditional pattern cuz I wanna get done with these. I should've threaded a rosepath on 4 shafts instead of this 3 shaft. Alas..... It's FUN.


----------



## Pearl B

That's just stunning Osiris!!


----------



## Marchwind

Woo hoo Pearl! She is beautiful.

Orisis love your mug rugs


----------



## Miz Mary

Oriris , that is waaaayyyyy cool ! I really like the one in the second picture !!


----------



## Pearl B

The new wheel just spins like a dream come true!!! It's just heaven.Seems all I have to do is hold the fiber and it does the rest.:bow:
Ok that's a bit of an exaggeration, not by much!
They included all 3 whorls too. I have a feeling I'm going to be doing a lot of plying as well, or getting jumbo bobbins :hysterical:


----------



## Marchwind

I have to fully agree with you Pearl. The one Elizabeth I sat at spun exactly as you described it. I'm so happy you have found a wheel that put you in heaven. I imagine it wil be very easy on your hip too. Happy spinning!


----------



## Forerunner

And, finished.......

Thumbs picked up on 10s, one sport wool and two mohair strands.

Don't be distracted by the enthusiastic kid in the background.


----------



## hercsmama

FR, they're beautiful, and just the best color ever!
She looks so happy, your such a good Daddy, :kiss:.


----------



## Forerunner

I can see how that color could rank highly with some.....

Lily certainly agrees with you.


----------



## Kasota

Pearl, that is one flat beautiful wheel!! 

FR, what a smile on that face!!! Who wouldn't love such mittens?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

The candy corn 3-ply yarn . I still have a little to finish spinning & plying


----------



## Kasota

Cyndi, that is so beautiful! What will you make with it? What nice warm sunny colors!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Finally getting around to posting a few completed projects- mittens. Lots of mittens - and I have more on the needles and more in the works. 

8 grandchildren means 16 mittens! We got your Spiderman, Lego Man, Frozen, and Nemo mittens.


----------



## Kasota

I'll bet there will be lots of happy little faces when they get their mittens!! You are such a wonderful grandma.  

I love those frozen mittens...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Hey! I recognize a coiple of those! Great job!

They're going to love them!

I just cast on a scarf for oldest son using handspun, natural colored BFL in a two stitch check pattern. I'll probaby cast on socks fpr my mom because the scarf pattern is boring.

Eta:
After 23 rows of the two stitch check, I thought I would do a few repeats of a pennant pattern to see if I liked that better. I kind of like the way the pennants look with the check border. Think I'll keep it.


----------



## Osiris

WOO HOO! I found it! :clap:
Weavers....you'll love this. I was messing around with PCW Fiberworks software program. Now there's feature in the "cloth" option up on top which allows you to view your draft in a "boundweave" structure. It will show Krokbragd as a draft! You can actually make a draft before trying anything out!!! 

Now this is the free version which anyone can get, however, it doesn't allow you to save or print....BUT!
You can do a Ctrl-Print screen, then paste it to a graphics program like Irfanview (also free) and crop it. OR you can just paste it into a document like Word and save it. I'm LOVIN' it!
So much easier than just messin' at the loom. No longer loom controlled weaving baby! Wish I'd found this before I threaded the thing. I would have done a rosepath!

VOILA!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

That is so cool Osiris!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

the start of oldest son's scarf.


----------



## Osiris

I don't know what it is, but it sure looks WARM!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

LOL! I was posting from my phone last night & it wouldn't let me edit my post about my son's scarf and add a photo.

It is trying to show the two stitch cross & the pennant patterns.


----------



## Osiris

Cool pic. Not being a knitter, I can't tell much. I see some organization there...It just looks warm to me!

Anyone in central Michigan? Pickup only. Not sure if it's any good.
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewitem-sugg.asp?itemid=18503275


----------



## Marchwind

I've been watching that one Orisis, its close to me


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I finished my first pair of Norwegian mittens last night!


----------



## Osiris

WOW! Beautiful! Love your shop too!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Those are gorgeous, Kelsey!


----------



## Marchwind

Very pretty SvenskaFlicka! Are those for you?


----------



## Kasota

Kelsey, nicely done!!!


----------



## Forerunner

Kelsey !!!

They're so thin!!!

You'll freeze to death !!

:run:













Amazing color and texture work, though.
I don't know which I'd lose first, my eyesight or my patience.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Thanks everyone! Those are my Husker game day mittens now. 
I started them in August. They took a long time. Since I finished them I have finished a sock and started another. I like knitting plain socks sometimes. 

And don't you worry Forerunner. . . I have some size 15 needles, some Lamb's Pride, some mohair, and a plan.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Here is my first 200 yards of slipper yarn from E Friesian wool I bought from LAC.
I think it will work wonderfully for my purposes. 
I have over 6 pounds of this fiber so I better get busy!









and another to show the color a bit better

View attachment 38677


Oh, this reminds me.

LAC, do you happen to have a pic of this particular sheep that you would share with me?
It might be silly, but I would love to see one. :teehee:


----------



## Adirondackgal

Over the weekend I worked on a couple of projects. I made a newborn hat and mittens. The hat is a bear pattern. I also had a baby blanket to sew. I sewed an elephant on it with my embroidery machine. It was a lot of fun to do these projects. I only have to sew the binding on the blanket and I will be all done. I have a baby shower to go to this weekend, so getting the projects pretty much done is quite a relief.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Just finished a puppy hat for my great nephew


----------



## Marchwind

Welcome to Athe Fold Adirondackgal!

GAM that yarn and the color variation are just beautiful! Fabulous spinning 

MullersLaneFarm love that hat!


----------



## lambs.are.cute

Glad you like the fleece. I tracked down a photo. Its from two years ago and her first set of lambs. I've found that the color doesn't show dirt.


----------



## lambs.are.cute

Btw she's not as brown as she looks, her tips are a bit faded and the lamb is black, black, black. She's black/brown.


----------



## Forerunner

SvenskaFlicka said:


> And don't you worry Forerunner. . . I have some size 15 needles, some Lamb's Pride, some mohair, and a plan.




What a sassy little tease you are !!


----------



## Forerunner

.......and now for the latest fall fashion inspiration......


----------



## Forerunner

'Nuther of the same........


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Scarf for my son. I've started a 2nd one using a basketweave pattern.

Dang! The android app must be having technical issues, no place to upload photos any more


----------



## Marchwind

I like how they credit you for making the sweater FR. Very pretty and the model does it justice. Are these the photos that were taken at your place?


----------



## Forerunner

Ohio. 

.......of all places.

This weekend is the big shoot here.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Tim, roughly how long does it take to make a sweater such as that?


----------



## Forerunner

Well now that all depends.

Am I stringing the project out as a sanity salvage/maintenance during the spare moments of a busy time of year?

.........or am I cooped up in my winter paradise, three feet of fresh fallen snow, coffee jar hot and smiling from the table in front of me....radio appropriately tuned to something on the harder side, 80s-ish ?

:grin:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

gorgeous sweater, gorgeous design, and gorgeous knitting. 

I told ya so.

FR, you have exceeded all of our expectations and we are so proud of you. Much success with your newly-found star status!


----------



## Forerunner

GAM used to make fun of me.

:indif:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Forerunner said:


> GAM used to make fun of me.
> 
> :indif:


 There, there. She can be such a meany sometimes.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Son's scarf #1


----------



## hercsmama

Great scarf Cyndi! Love the pattern.

FR, when they shoot at your place, are you going to try to get them to set up a whole "Compost Pile" theme thing, or just go with what they think will sell?

I'm seeing an entire Apocalyptic, Compost pile, EOTWAWKI theme...sort of Survivor meets Forerunner....could be awesome!


----------



## Forerunner

I think it will more like Survivor meets Forerunner meets Creapulka Sweaters !

(maybe google that last for an Aha! moment  )


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I'm 3/4s done with this pair of socks. The yarn should look familiar to Featherbottoms.


----------



## Forerunner

Oh yeah, and......shipment is in, Kelsey.



I'll do a pic of the shipment and all that I have to go with in my next big endeavor, this evening.

:bouncy:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Knitting makes people smile. Here are the grands with their goodies!

Never fear, I am working on something special  for "Micah - the Mitten-less" grandson! And Lucy, too.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Forerunner said:


> Oh yeah, and......shipment is in, Kelsey.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do a pic of the shipment and all that I have to go with in my next big endeavor, this evening.
> 
> :bouncy:



I saw it got delivered! Yay!


----------



## Marchwind

Beautiful happy children WIHH . Well done!

Hercsmama I already went there with FR, he didn't seem to impressed with my ideas of how they should be shooting this whole day. I envisioned, compost piles, fromtend loaders with FR at the wheel, sheep etc.....


----------



## Forerunner

:facepalm:

Can't we just all get along ?

:bored:


----------



## BlueberryChick

So cute, WIHH! The knits are almost as adorable as the children.

FR, can't wait to see what's next. I feel like one of the cool kids, getting to see a fashion designer's work-in-progress.

I've been spinning some hot pink and lemon yellow merino. The plan is to ply them together. I did a sample skein and knitted swatch this afternoon. My 9yo daughter gave it a thumbs up.

















Not sure what it's going to be when it grows up. Hat and mittens maybe?


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Forerunner said:


> GAM used to make fun of me.
> 
> :indif:


I am not the target market for these sweaters, obviously.


----------



## Forerunner

Oh, I dunno, GAM......

I saw this and _immediately_ thought of you!!

:run:


----------



## gone-a-milkin

At least her sweater is of a more reasonable dimension.
I bet a person could knit that on size 7 needles, for example.

Not to mention my goats are already wearing that exact fiber. :whistling:

If I was wearing that outfit, I would have to swap the heels for rubber boots though.


----------



## Forerunner

How about GAM in a huge blonde wig ?


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Oh, I see. Nevermind then.

This is why I am better off keeping my views to myself. :hrm:


----------



## Forerunner

:huh:

Well, she had a turtleneck and was kinda vicious, kinda....

Google is generally short on imagination is all.

:shrug:


----------



## libertygirl

You all do such beautiful work! I intend to learn how to work my own wool in the future, but for now, I'll just concentrate on learning more about knitting. 

Here is the first fancy (kind of) keyhole scarf I just finished. The lacy pattern was fun to do.


----------



## hercsmama

I finally remembered to take a picture of something!
Yea ME!
This is the hat I finished last night. I mad eit from the same fiber I made my Summer Love wrap from.
I also thought I'd share a picture of the wonderful woman who taught me to knit, and crochet. This is my Grandparents wedding picture. It was taken in 1926, my Granny was just 20yo at the time..Grammpy was 22.
Isn't it gorgeous?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I finished the second one of those socks last night! 
Now today Ineed to hunt down some size 9 or possibly size 10 needles for a secret surprise project. 
And start another pair of socks.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

GAM, you and FR are toooo funny! :hysterical:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

*libertygirl,* if I missed you before, WELCOME to the fold! Love the keyhole scarf!

*hercsmama* - that fiber is beyond gorgeous - absolutely breathtaking stuff - of course, its mostly cashmere, isn't it? Love the hat. That will be gorgeous - and a match for your eyes (and your lizard  ). Love seeing the pic of your Grammy. Is that you mother's mother? What a lovely couple!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

SvenskaFlicka - what kind of 9s or 10 do you need? I might be able to help you out with a loaner.


----------



## Forerunner

I think I used a #10, once......

I bought a 12 inch #9 circ, but have yet to figure out why.......

:huh:


----------



## hercsmama

Wind in Her Hair said:


> *hercsmama* - that fiber is beyond gorgeous - absolutely breathtaking stuff - of course, its mostly cashmere, isn't it? Love the hat. That will be gorgeous - and a match for your eyes (and your lizard  ). Love seeing the pic of your Grammy. Is that you mother's mother? What a lovely couple!


It is my Moms Mom and Daddy. Aren't they fabulous?!
My Granny was a professional Chef before she married Grammpy, and he flew a Bi-Plane in one of those airplane circus type shows. He used to fly his plane under the bridges that span the Mississippi in Minneapolis. Had a wing walker and everything. Too cool right?


----------



## dfr1973

Finished these last night. The yarn is more grey than blue, but any time it is in shadow the digicam "sees" blue. Someone had mentioned not seeing any of my socks before. (note: I am still a partial coffee-zombie right now.)


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

they are beautiful people, indeed, from a by-gone age of bone China and crystal.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Wind in Her Hair said:


> SvenskaFlicka - what kind of 9s or 10 do you need? I might be able to help you out with a loaner.


I do own a yarn shop. :gaptooth: 

I'm just kindof amazed that I have no nines. I have straights AND double points in almost every other size. 

Maybe I have some circs in the bottom of my basket. 

Otherwise, I can take a pair off the wall and write them down. Then I'll have a pair!


----------



## Forerunner

I pull one off the wall, too..... I just never write anything down. :shrug:


----------



## hercsmama

Wind in Her Hair said:


> ........ from a by-gone age of bone China and crystal.


And don't I know it! LOL!!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

You guys crack me up!

What happy, happy grands!!

Great job, libertygirl! Love the colorway & pattern.

Great Tam, hercsmama. You will be styling with your matched set. Love the old photo. I have one of my Papaw & Memaw on their wedding day also.

dfr1973, what pattern is that? As soon as I'm finished with Christmas gifts I'm planning a marathon sock knitting session for the rest of the winter.


----------



## dfr1973

MullersLaneFarm said:


> dfr1973, what pattern is that? As soon as I'm finished with Christmas gifts I'm planning a marathon sock knitting session for the rest of the winter.


It's a free download on Ravelry called "Treehouse Socks". You can DL it alone, or as part of a free three cabled sock ebook by the designer.

I am dfr1973 there, as well.


----------



## Miz Mary

Libertygirl, thats scarf is gorgeous !! Looks so soft and warm !! Pretty impressive for being a first fancy for you !!!


----------



## Forerunner

As promised, a sneek peek at the next sensation, in the earlier stages. 

Lamb's Pride bulky to the left compliments of Kelsey's yarn shop.
The huge balls in back are the latest recycling efforts from an early, twisted stitch piece.
Note the Louet mohair and Spinnerin in dark coral.......

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

Now what fashion trend to set next. :shrug:


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Forerunner, how long till you knit mittens that go from fingertip to arm pit?


----------



## libertygirl

Wind in Her Hair said:


> *libertygirl,* if I missed you before, WELCOME to the fold! Love the keyhole scarf!
> 
> Thank you! I've been around for a few years, enjoying all of the pretty things you all make and show here. In fact... you all were my inspiration for getting into knitting!  And now you all have me wanting to figure out how to work up the fleece we cut off of our pet sheep Freckles. I've been reading a lot about it here, from all of you guys. So a HUGE thank you! to you all.


----------



## Marchwind

I really like that keyhole scarf Libertygirl. You did a great job for a "first fancy". What is next?

Nice socks dfr1973!

FR how about vests?


----------



## Miz Mary

FR,......... GORGEOUS color !!!! Cant wait to see it !!!


----------



## hercsmama

I'll be casting this on tonight for DD,
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/through-the-woods-2









She asked me on FB if I'd make it, the only problem is, she is allergic to lanolin, so no wool, or any blends with wool in them....
I have tons of Alpaca, but it relaxes too much for this..I'm at a bit of a loss, as it needs to be done in a bulky weight...
I'm heading in to town in a bit, and the only local option I have is Hobby Lobby, not a favorite of mine for yarn, but you never know, maybe they will have a nice Alpaca blend that will work.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I have a whole wall of non-wool yarns. . .
:teehee:
Unfortunately the only bulky non - wool I have is Alpaca.


----------



## hercsmama

Thought of you first Kelsey, checked your sight, and wish that Alpaca was a blend of some sort.
I'm so not looking forward to using an acrylic for this, as much as I proclaim not to be a yarn snob, I guess I am...need to work on that.:thumb:


----------



## hercsmama

WOOHOO!
Guess what I found, I have 8 skeins of Cascade Yarn Indulgence, it's an Alpaca/ Angora blend. It's the Kiwi colorway, http://www.ravelry.com/stash/search...iew=thumbs&yarn-link=cascade-yarns-indulgence
As dd wants it done in a bright green, this is perfect! I'll have to carry two strands to get it bulky enough, but it should work out just fine. Now to find buttons.....


----------



## Miz Mary

Debi, thats gorgeous ! Cant wait to see it done up !


----------



## Forerunner

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Forerunner, how long till you knit mittens that go from fingertip to arm pit?


Did a few of those, early on......but I've settled on a much more practical design in my refined state of being.


----------



## Forerunner

Threw these together last rainy spell......


----------



## hercsmama

FR, that blue is absolutely stunning!!! :sing:


----------



## Forerunner

That blue, is the color of the mittens that my almost 17 year old Wendy Kay wore the late December of 1986...... during a staff reunion at the camp we both worked at that previous summer, in northern Michigan.....
It was that weekend that she told me, in rather convincing terms, that she really didn't want to hear from me, anymore. She had a white sweater coat and those deep blue mittens......and she was in no mood......

Now, about 8 months later, there was a massive change of heart......

Anyhow, the color, and the mittens, have some serious sentimental strings attached......


----------

